# Test



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

<embed src="http://img133.imageshack.us/slideshow/smilplayer.swf" width="426" height="320" name="smilplayer" id="smilplayer" bgcolor="FFFFFF" menu="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="id=img133/4487/117207827263d.smil"/>
<br/><a href="http://imageshack.us/slideshow/index.php">Go to ImageShack® to Create your own Slideshow</a>


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Works fine lol


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

2aces said:


> Works fine lol


 I've yet tried it at youtube but will when I locate my buddies vids . Thanks for your help via pm


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm glad they were'nt these :







$279.99 !


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great slide show.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Schweeeet...*

...slideshow, Mike.
Man, I gotta get out toggin' with you someday, OK?


----------

